# Ralink wireless network card woes: RT3092



## Cake (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi again,

I still can't get my wireless card to work. I have installed it as an ndis (the ralink drivers don't recognise the card):

ifconfig wlan0 up scan fails (and returns nothing)
wpa_supplicant gives no results but keeps scanning with 'Ap scan failed' message (also nothing from wpa_cli) in /var/log/messages.

I updated to 10.0-RC2 to see whether it would help and it now doesn't crash anymore when I bring up wlan0 (yay!!)

I am sure I've missed something really silly but I can't find what it is. 

Thanks in advance for your help!


```
root@snow:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD snow 10.0-RC2 FreeBSD 10.0-RC2 #0 r259404: Sun Dec 15 11:45:13 UTC 2013     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386

ifconfig:
ndis0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
        ether 80:56:f2:6e:82:f9
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
        status: no carrier

wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 80:56:f2:6e:82:f9
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
        status: no carrier
        ssid "" channel 1 (2412 MHz 11g) bssid 00:00:00:00:00:00
        regdomain 0 country US anywhere -ecm authmode OPEN -wps -tsn
        privacy OFF deftxkey UNDEF powersavemode OFF powersavesleep 100
        txpower 0 txpowmax 50.0 -dotd rtsthreshold 2346 fragthreshold 2346
        bmiss 7
        11a     ucast NONE    mgmt  6 Mb/s mcast  6 Mb/s maxretry 6
        11b     ucast NONE    mgmt 11 Mb/s mcast 11 Mb/s maxretry 6
        11g     ucast NONE    mgmt  9 Mb/s mcast  9 Mb/s maxretry 6
        turboA  ucast NONE    mgmt  6 Mb/s mcast  6 Mb/s maxretry 6
        turboG  ucast NONE    mgmt  1 Mb/s mcast  1 Mb/s maxretry 6
        sturbo  ucast NONE    mgmt  6 Mb/s mcast  6 Mb/s maxretry 6
        11na    ucast NONE    mgmt 12 MCS  mcast 12 MCS  maxretry 6
        11ng    ucast NONE    mgmt  2 MCS  mcast  2 MCS  maxretry 6
        half    ucast NONE    mgmt  3 Mb/s mcast  3 Mb/s maxretry 6
        quarter ucast NONE    mgmt  1 Mb/s mcast  1 Mb/s maxretry 6
        scanvalid 60 -bgscan bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250
        roam:11a     rssi    7dBm rate 12 Mb/s
        roam:11b     rssi    7dBm rate  1 Mb/s
        roam:11g     rssi    7dBm rate  5 Mb/s
        roam:turboA  rssi    7dBm rate 12 Mb/s
        roam:turboG  rssi    7dBm rate 12 Mb/s
        roam:sturbo  rssi    7dBm rate 12 Mb/s
        roam:11na    rssi    7dBm  MCS  1    
        roam:11ng    rssi    7dBm  MCS  1    
        roam:half    rssi    7dBm rate  6 Mb/s
        roam:quarter rssi    7dBm rate  3 Mb/s
        -pureg protmode CTS -ht -htcompat -ampdu ampdulimit 8k
        ampdudensity NA -amsdu -shortgi htprotmode RTSCTS -puren smps -rifs
        -wme -burst -dwds roaming MANUAL bintval 0
        groups: wlan 

pciconf:
ndis0@pci0:7:0:0:       class=0x028000 card=0x18ec103c chip=0x32901814 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ralink corp.'
    class      = network
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xd3610000, size 65536, enabled


root@snow:~ # ifconfig wlan0 up list scan
root@snow:~ #

from /var/log/messages
Dec 22 19:00:40 snow wpa_supplicant[89239]: wlan0: Failed to initiate AP scan
Dec 22 19:01:11 snow last message repeated 31 times

kldstat:
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   38 0xc0400000 1276b50  kernel
 2    2 0xc1677000 eb98     if_ndis.ko
 3    3 0xc1686000 20878    ndis.ko
 4    1 0xc16a7000 73af28   RT2860_sys.ko
 5    1 0xc8abd000 2000     rtc.ko
 6    1 0xc8ac7000 4a000    linux.ko
 7    1 0xce362000 18000    if_run.ko
 8    1 0xce37c000 9000     if_ural.ko
 9    1 0xc86d6000 2000     wlan_xauth.ko
```


----------

